

Exploring the warship Mars, the pride of Sweden's 16th-century navy (2014) - Petiver
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/07/140707-mars-shipwreck-warship-baltic-sea-archaeology-science/

======
PhasmaFelis
What sort of wood was it made out of that those random shattered planks were
heavy enough to sink?

Also, I'm curious how they got such a bright, colorful wide-angle photo under
250 feet of water. Special camera? Ginormous lights? I think there's places
where the water is really just that clear, but if this was one of those,
surely it wouldn't have taken so long to find...

~~~
dm2
There is a lot of wood that doesn't float, I guess the options were to put
dense wood and less ballast or wood that floats and more ballast.

I think it's oak and is just saturated with water though.

Here is the "global wood density database" (an excel file):
[http://datadryad.org/repo/handle/10255/dryad.235](http://datadryad.org/repo/handle/10255/dryad.235)
([http://datadryad.org/bitstream/handle/10255/dryad.235/Global...](http://datadryad.org/bitstream/handle/10255/dryad.235/GlobalWoodDensityDatabase.xls?sequence=1))

[http://blog.mischel.com/2012/10/21/woods-that-
sink/](http://blog.mischel.com/2012/10/21/woods-that-sink/)

The photograph is likely heavily photoshopped, the caption says it's a
"composite photograph".

